# mig-35



## حسام الأول (20 فبراير 2009)

أحدث المقاتلات الروسية التي ظهرت لأول مرة رسمياً في معرض الهند الجوي 2007.


ببساطة فإن هذه الطائرة ترى بأعين حادة جداً وتفكر وتقيم الوضع تلقائياً.

قبل البدء بالحديث عن هذه المقاتلة التي لم يستطع أحد في المعرض رفع نظره عنها، هناك ما يجدر ذكره حول هذه المقاتلة وتسميتها بالميغ-35.

حيث أن هذه المقاتلة ليست كما يظن البعض بأنها تسمية أخرى لمشاريع روسية قديمة.


أول ظهور للاسم كان للمشروع MiG-1.42 التي صممت لمنافسة الـ F-22 والتي قيل عنها أنها ستتفوق على نظيرتها الأميركية المذكورة.


ثم ترددت أقاويل وكلام عن إلغاء هذا المشروع. وعزي الإلغاء إلى نقص في التمويل الروسي في ظروف ما بعد انهيار الاتحاد السوفييتي.


ثم عاد الاسم نفسه ليظهر مرافقاً للمقاتلة الشهيرة الشابة MiG-29 OVT والتي أذهلت المشاهدين والخبراء بحركاتها المناورة الرائعة والتي اقتربت بها من المقاتلة الروسية السوخوي-37 من ناحية الحركات الهوائية. وهناك من يقيم حركتها بأنها أجمل 
وأفضل.

لكن المفاجأة الروسية الكبيرة كانت إطلاق طائرة مقاتلة من إنتاج شركة ميغ تحت الرقم 35 لتكون المقاتلة MiG-35 OLS.



هناك من يعزي تعدد ذكر الرقم 35 وراء أسماء المقاتلات الروسية السابقة من نوع ميغ بأخطاء تسمية من قبل المجلات والمصادر غير الرسمية.


لكن رأيي الشخصي هو تضليل للأجهزة الاستخبارات الغربية بما فيها الولايات المتحدة الأميركية والأوروبيين. حيث أنه لم يخطر ببال أحد أن يكون مشروع الميغ-35 مشروعاً مستقلاً بحد ذاته بل لفت هذا الرقم انتباهنا نحو الأو في تي أو المشاريع الملغية السابقة ولم ينتبه أحد للمشروع الجديد.

ومن هنا فلدي تعليق آخر على إطلاق الميغ-35 الجديدة. فهي ليست بالمقاتلة الروسية التي ستكون الضربة القاسمة. حيث أنني بدأت أرى بوضوح أن هذه الطائرة لم يتم إطلاقها الآن فحسب، بل أنها انتهت من الخدمة السرية في الأجواء الروسية لتصبح اليوم في متناول يد الحلفاء الاستراتيجيين لروسيا. وسترون هذا خصوصاً إن ركزتم بخبر إطلاق مقاتلة من الجيل الخامس في العام 2008 وعلى الأغلب في أواله.

هذا غير المشاريع المشتركة مع الهند والمشروع الروسي Pak Fa. حيث عادت المشاريع لتنبع بعد أن قام الروس بتضليل العيون الغربية بإلغاء مشاريع بحجة صعوبات التمويل.
تعد هذه الطائرة أول مقاتلة روسية جديدة بشكل كامل بعد سقوط الاتحاد السوفييتي.


بالعودة إلى الميغ-35 الجديدة والتي سأخص الكلام عنها وحدها اعتباراً من هنا، فإن هذه المقاتلة تنتمي إلى مقاتلات الجيل الرابع++. وقد استغرق تطويرها حوالي العقدين أو أكثر بقليل.

إن تطوير هذه الطائرة بدأ من الصفر. حيث أنه تم التعاقد مع أشخاص ومهندسين جدد إضافيين في شركة ميغ وتم إدخال أساليب ومفاهيم جديدة في عالم الطيران وهذا ما مكنهم من القيام بصنع هذه الطائرة بأنظمة جديدة بشكل كلي خلال فترة زمنية قصيرة.


قام المهندسون في شركة ميغ بتحديد النقاط الأساسية المتطورة للرؤية وشمل ذلك نظام رؤية طيفي متعدد يعمل بمدى النظر أو حتى مدى الأشعة تحت الحمراء.


ومن أجل السلامة فقد أدخلوا نظام تلفزيوني ونظام بالأشعة تحت الحمراء وقياس بواسطة الليزر وكل هذه الأنظمة مدمجة بجهاز رؤية واحد.

المنظومة هذه تعمل بمجال رؤية واسع بـ 360 درجة ويمكنه تمييز الأجسام الهوائية والأهداف الأرضية.





زودت هذه المقاتلة بالإضافة إلى المنظومات الملاحية المعروفة بنظام الملاحة الروسي غلوناس GLONAS بالإضافة إلى أحدث نظام اتصال بواسطة الليزر كالمستخدمة في المحطات الفضائية.

بتزويد الميغ-35 بالتقنيات الإضافية تبين أن مداها الفعال أصبح أكبر بمرتين إلى ثلاثة مرات بشكل واضح.


الجديد بهذه المقاتلة هو أنها لا تصدر إشعاعات بل تستقبل. لكنها ليست معرضة للخداع أو الاقتراب بصمت والقيام بغدرها لأنها تستقبل الإشعاعات من كل النواحي رادارياً وبصرياً وبمختلف الوسائل.


حيث أن لديها أجهزة استقبال كالعين تماماً بل يصفها الخبراء بأن لها أعيناً حادة بقوة. وبهذا فهي غير معرضة للكشف عبر إصدارات الأمواج الرادارية أو غيرها.

والميزة الأروع والأكبر في هذه المقاتلة هي أنها تكشف بسهولة أي مقاتلة متسللة أو خفية أميركية.


واليوم فهو من المستحيل إخفاء أي طائرة مهما كانت خفية.. على الأقل بفضل جهاز الكشف بالأشعة تحت الحمراء الدقيق والقوي جداً. حيث أن هذا النظام تم تعديله وتقويته بشكل كبير في الميغ-35 ليرى بسهولة الحرارة الصادرة عن محرك المقاتلة المعادية بالدرجة الأولى وليكشف الحرارة الصادرة عن الخط الأمامي في الأجنحة ثم الحرارة الصادرة عن بقية الهيكل.




تم تلافي مشكلة أخرى معروفة في أوساط الطيارين. وهي مشكلة الغبار الذي يصطدم أحياناً بزجاج الطائرة والذي يشكل ما يشبه الضبابية عليها. فتمت إضافة الياقوت الأزرق المعدل ليصبح المادة المرسخة والمثبتة الثانية بعد الألماس الصناعي. ومن ميزات هذا النوع من الياقوت الأزرق هي أنه لا يعمل على مقاطعة الإشارات وبهذا فهو لا يؤثر على عمليات الرصد والرؤية وهذه ميزة كبيرة جداً لهذه المقاتلة.

هذه الإضافات أدت إلى الحصول على نتائج فريدة من نوعها.

إن الميغ-35 أو إل إس MiG-35 OLS تعتبر نظاماً ذكياً من الناحية التقنية البصرية للقتال الجوي السريع بحيث أن هذا النظام البصري يمكنه أن يكشف الأهداف الجوية بدون حارق خلفي على بعد أكثر من 45 كم وتخمين هوية الهدف عن بعد 15 كم ثم تمييز هذا الهدف بصريا وبدقةً على بعد 10 كم.


أما من ناحية الهجوم الأرضي فهذا النظام البصري يكشف الدبابات على بعد 15 كم ويميز حاملات الطائرات على بعد 60-80 كم. ويميز نوع الدبابة على بعد 10 كم في حين أنه يميز نوع حاملة الطائرات على بعد 60 كم.


هذا من ناحية الكشف والتمييز أما من ناحية التخمين فإن الهدف الأرضي مهما كان نوعه فإن هذه الطائرة تخمن نوع الهدف عن بعد 20 كم.

يقول رئيس شركة التصميم أن هذه التقنية بدأت بالظهور منذ فترة وأرادوا العمل عليها بقوة حتى أصبحت تعتبر تقنية فضائية مركبة على الميغ-35 بشكل فعال. وبهذا فقد ضمت هذه المقاتلة أربع أنظمة بصرية.

وضعت أحدها على فتحة الاستنشاق للمحرك الأيمن بحيث يمكنها النظر للأسفل وتقوم بكشف وتمييز الهدف وتصوير الخرائط وتضاريس المنطقة.

أما في حافة الأجنحة فوضع جهازي كشف لأشعة الليزر.

إن تقنية كشف الليزر هذه تعتمد على مبدأ عين السمكة. حيث أن الشكل الكروي للعين يمكنها من كشف مساحة أكبر بكثير من الشكل العادي. كما أن تقنية الكشف هذه تمكن الطائرة من تحديد الجهة التي يصدر منها الليزر بزاوية دقيقة جداً.

أما الأجزاء الأخرى هي عدستين لكشف وتتبع الصواريخ المعادية التي تهاجم الميغ-35.
تحلل المعلومات الواردة عن الصواريخ المعادية القادمة نحو الطائرة على ثلاث مراحل خلال مسيرتها وهي بدأً من إطلاق الصاروخ ثم مسيرة الصاروخ حيث يعمل محرك دفعة ثم تتبع خاص عندما يقترب لمسافة أقل من 5 كم حيث يدخل التتبع الكشف الحراري أيضاً.
ويمكن للميغ-35 كشف إطلاق الصواريخ ضدها من مسافة تتجاوز الـ 50 كم.

يمكن لهذا النظام أن يقيم درجة خطورة الصاروخ المعادي على الطائرة على مسافة أبعد بـ 5 كم من المسافة المطلوبة لتنبيه الطيار ولبدء تتبع الصاروخ بشكل جدي.

الجدير بالذكر أن الليزر المستخدم في الميغ-35 هو ليزر فريد من نوعه. حيث أن الليزر العادي يولد من مدافع ليزر مضيئة أو بالأحرى مصابيح ضخ ليزري وكان هذا الأسلوب يؤدي لضياع قسم كبير من الطاقة في الحرارة الصادرة بشكل ضائع.


أما الليزر المستخدم في الميغ-35 الجديدة فهو يولد بواسطة نصف ناقل أو ما يسمى بشبه المحول وهذا ما زاد في طاقته بشكل كبير جداً.


هذه المنظومات يمكنها أن تراقب الوسط الجوي وأن تنتبه لوحدها لوجود الخطر وأن تقيم الوضع بشكل مستمر.

في الواقع فإن هذه الطائرة تستخدم تقنيات فضائية متطورة بشكل كبير.

بالإضافة لهذا فإن الطائرة تحتوي على وحدات حسابية عالية المستوى. حيث أنها تحتوي على ثلاثة وحدات معالجة مركزية للمعلومات متطورة من جيل بينتيوم-4 3 CPU's Pentium-4 تساعد في تحليل الصور والعمل بنظام ما وراء الأفق وكشف الأهداف البعيدة وكشف الغيوم المضاءة بالشمس وما وراءها.

في أول الأمر، استخدمت هذه الأنظمة قناة نقل معلومات من الفايبر تقوم بنقل المعلومات رقمياً بسرعة نقل تصل إلى 600 ميغابت على الثانية وهو معدل نقل هائل جداً.

هذه القنوات المصنوعة من الفايبر عملية جداً حتى أنها تعمل ولو مرت فوقها دبابة ثقيلة.
في الواقع فإن هذه تقنية الفايبر هذه تستخدم الآن لأول مرة في عمليات القتال الجوي وهذا ما أدى لوجود شكوك عديدة حول عملها خصوصاً أن هناك نظريات سابقة تقول أن الفايبر ممكن أن يتفكك بنيوياً بواسطة الاهتزاز الناجم عن الطيران. لكن هذا كان قبل أن توجد هذه التقنية العملية جداً من الفايبر.


كما أن الطائرة زودت بمنظومة تسجيل الكترونية بصرية للفيديو تعمل على تسجيل كل ما يراه الطيار.

حيث أنه اعتباراً من الآن لن تظهر فقط معلومات بل ستظهر الصور أيضاً عن الأهداف بعدة أوضاع حسب اختيار الطيار. كما أن هذا النظام يؤمن للطيار رؤية كل ما يدور حول الطائرة بشكل فعال ومفيد وهذا ما سيساعد الطيار بشكل كبير بالتصرف بشكل أسرع وبخيارات صحيحة.

يمكن للطيار أن يرى الصور عبر الكاميرات بالتلفزيون ويمكن أن يدمج بين الرؤية البصرية والتصوير بالأشعة تحت الحمراء. كما أنه يمكنه أن يتحكم بدرجة الدمج بين التقنيتين والمعلومات الصادرة عن هذا المزج.

لا توجد معلومات واضحة بخصوص التسليح الخاص بهذه المقاتلة. لكن نشرت صور لها تحمل 4 صواريخ على كل جناح. هذه الصواريخ كانت الـ R-27 , R-77 , R-73.

كما أن المعلومات ما زالت قليلة عن المحرك الفعلي المعتمد على هذه المقاتلة. لكن من الواضح أن سرعة الطائرة زادت عن شبيهاتها من ناحية الهيكل (الميغ-29) حيث أن سرعتها تصل إلى 2.6 ماخ.

هذه المقاتلة تلائم بسهولة الجيل الخامس من الطائرات المقاتلة. حيث عمل عليها مهندسو طيران ومهندسو تقنيات فضائية. وانتهى بهم المطاف بإنتاج طائرة أفضل من سابقتها بـ 10 مرات دفعة واحدة.

تقول المصادر الروسية أن الخبراء لن يتوقفوا عند الميغ-35 أو إل إس الجديدة بل أنهم سيستمرون بتطوير قدراتها خصوصاً الأنظمة البصرية فيها حتى تصبح حادة بشكل أكبر


----------



## شفق الصباح (20 فبراير 2009)

بارك الله فيك أخي علي هذا الموضوع
تقبل مروري وتقديري لك


----------



## شيراد الجزائر (20 فبراير 2009)

السلام عليكم 
شكرا أخي 
لقد عرضت الموضوع باحترافية كبيرة
كما ذكرت الميغ 35 طورت من الشهيرة ميغ 29 بإعتماد نفش البدن مع إضافات موضحة في الصور التالية


----------



## محمد الكحلوت (26 فبراير 2009)

السلام عليكم 
تحياتي لك اخي حسام الاول على هذا الموضوع الذي يستحق التقدير .. ، حيث اعتبر نفسي من اشد المعجبي بالطائرة الميغ 29 وسينظم لها الان شبيهتها الميغ 35 لانها بنفس الشكل الرائع كما قل اخي شيراد وكما اسلفت خضرتك بما لها من مميزات جديدة رائعة . وبالتوفيق اخي


----------



## zibara (27 فبراير 2009)

طائرة أكثر من رائعة و من شاهد العرض التجريبي لها
لأخذه رونقها لعالمٍ أخر عالم الفن و الجمال
و بالنسبة للتسليح اعتقد اني رأتيتها تحمل صاروخ R-37 للإشتباك بعيد المدى 
ذو مدى يقدر ب 400 كيلومتر 
اضافةً الى رادار من نوع zhuk-AE مضاد للتشويش و الاعاقة 
و أخيراً لا اخراً تحية باللغة الروسية :
*привет
و تعني تحياتي و تلفظ ** بريفيت

*


----------



## شيراد الجزائر (28 فبراير 2009)

zibara قال:


> طائرة أكثر من رائعة و من شاهد العرض التجريبي لها
> لأخذه رونقها لعالمٍ أخر عالم الفن و الجمال
> و بالنسبة للتسليح اعتقد اني رأتيتها تحمل صاروخ r-37 للإشتباك بعيد المدى
> ذو مدى يقدر ب 400 كيلومتر
> ...


شكرا علي و محمد على هذه الإضافات 
привет апи


----------



## شيراد الجزائر (21 مارس 2009)

السلام عليكم

كتعقيب 
الميغ -35 لم يصنع منها إلا نموذج واحد بمقعدين للعرض الجوي و قد رقم ب 154 
وهذه صوره


----------



## شيراد الجزائر (21 مارس 2009)




----------



## شيراد الجزائر (21 مارس 2009)

وهذا هو المصدر
وهو موقع للجيش الجزائري به العديد من المعلومات حول الطائرات المستعملة في الأسطول او المرشحة للخدمة فيه

وهذا توقع لشكل الميغ 35 النهائي


----------



## fastmada (16 أبريل 2009)

الله يجزيك خير على المعلومات الرائعة


----------

